# Retrieving deleted PMa?



## Nubianrose (Jan 22, 2003)

is there a way to get a deleted PM back?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 22, 2003)

Unfortunately not Nubianrose.  /images/graemlins/frown.gif

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## Nubianrose (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks anyways
Nubianrose


----------

